# C-50 building



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

Is is here and out of the box and building!!! too bad it's raining hard, been nice all week.
thanks again for all input and will post a photo when road worthy. Thanks for the tip of 
GVH bikes in Oregon, would never had known about it except for this site. Tom was 
a real gent to work with. Try him.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Congrats!*

Post a pic of that bad boy when it's built.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

GVH was my choice after shopping 'round, and i did some shoppin' allright...





ciclisto said:


> Is is here and out of the box and building!!! too bad it's raining hard, been nice all week.
> thanks again for all input and will post a photo when road worthy. Thanks for the tip of
> GVH bikes in Oregon, would never had known about it except for this site. Tom was
> a real gent to work with. Try him.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*impression so far*

put it together had a b*tch of a time putting in the seatpost, finally I went for a short shake down run (5 miles) pretty light gizmo! descended stable
build,
57cm C-50 (PRO2) yellow stripe on carbon
Dura ace group
Dura ace hubs with Mavic pro black(handbuilt)
FSA 0S115 Stem 120
Deda Newton NON anatomic Belgian bend( these are the sh*t)
yellow tape Cinelli, Yellow sella italia seat
Campy record headset
Campy chorus carbon/aluminum seatpost
keo pedals
Continental 4000


----------

